# Xbox 360 Controller Wired (Gamestop)



## Berry2012 (9. September 2012)

Ich habe mir, nachdem ich mir von Saturn ein PC! Gamepad gekauft habe, nur um zu sehen, dass es mit 90% aller neuen Spiele nicht funktioniert, ein Xbox 360 Gamepad von Gamestop gekauft. Die Xbox 360 Controller sollen ja angeblich so gut wie alles unterstützen. Nun habe ich den guten Mann dort im Shop gefragt und der meinte das Gamepad wäre auch am PC nutzbar. Daraufhin habe ich es mir gekauft. 
So, Zuhause ausgepackt, ran an den USB port, und was passiert? Die Guide Taste blinkt einmal, und das wars. Nix da mit automatischer Treiber installation (Win 7 64bit) oder Ähnlichem. Beim Geräte Manager ist ein Gelbes Ausrufezeichen an dem Gerät. Die Treiber von Microsoft machen rein gar nichts. 

Ich habe es in einer dieser zugeschweißten Kunststoff Packungen gekauft, die nicht wirklich ohne zerstört zu werden geöffnet werden. Kann ich den Controller denn zurückgeben? Auch bei einer anderen Filiale? Mir wurde gesagt, er funktioniert mit PC, doch das tut er nicht.

MfG Berry


----------



## claass (9. September 2012)

Welchen Treiber benutzt du denn? Hab den selben und läuft super. 
Probier doch mal den hier Software-Downloads: Xbox 360 Controller für Windows
Bei mir hat windows update alles geregelt
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/de-de/d/xbox-360-controller-for-windows


----------



## TempestX1 (9. September 2012)

Hab den Wireless und da hat Windoof die Treiber automatisch von Microsoft Update gezogen.


----------



## Berry2012 (9. September 2012)

Jo jetzt funzt es nach tausend mal ein und aus stecken und installieren und deinstallieren. Vielen dank an alle die sich hier die Zeit nahmen, kann geclosed werden.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. September 2012)

Berry2012 schrieb:


> ...kann geclosed werden.


  Autsch! Denglisch @ it's best. I break together (Ich breche zusammen).


----------



## Supeq (13. September 2012)

now you know how the bunny runs^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> now you know how the bunny runs^^


 ​


----------

